
Zenefits Fined $7M by California Insurance Regulator - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-28/zenefits-fined-7-million-by-california-insurance-regulator
======
jpeg_hero
Slap on the wrist.

They are back in business... Sacks with a future crisis management hbs case
study.

But I heard "The Macro" is not really dead. It lives. It lurks. It lurks in
the bowels of the organization, slowly -almost imperceptibly- gathering
strength, twisting and winding into the minds of men, all for its eventual,
cataclysmic return....

------
samstave
This is a serious question:

Shouldn't there be an ethics stipulation in HR departments/companies/services?

I have many a horror story about HR violations including (at multiple
companies) where HR employees were sleeping with employees and in certain
cases taking ___interviewees_ __to the company gym and having sex with them...

Sure - sex in the workplace does happen... but heck, HR reps should be held to
a higher standard of punishment should they violate the rules - and even an HR
___COMPANY_ __should be held higher still...

How should such situations be handled?

